# Lexi's new look



## katbrat

Picked Lexi up from the groomer and this was her new look! Love it!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Lexi's New Doo*

Katbrat;

This is a great look for Lexi! What a classy New Doo.... HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## LauraRose

Adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat

The last time she was at the groomers about six weeks ago, they put her in a lamb cut. Everyone loved it but it took forever to brush/comb out. Her fur is crazy thick. I was thinking about putting her in a Miami early but it's still pretty cold here but she stays really warm. The groomer just put her in a shorter version of a lamb cut and then surprised me with the feather! One of the owners told me her sister(who is the one who actually clips Lexi) would call me to double check what I wanted. I told her she could do what she wanted because they know what I like and I KNOW whatever they do, Lexi always looks fabulous.


----------



## N2Mischief

LOVE the feather! Makes her look like a saloon girl from the wild west! lol

I love a short lamb, some day when Misha can be clipped again, the lamb it will be!


----------



## Jacamar

Fantastic clip, I love it!


----------



## petitpie

She looks like a soft, white cloud.


----------



## Qarza

I love that clip.


----------

